# Best for a jet black gloss



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm painting my bike tank, bought some gloss black but when I did a test it looks more of a grey shade, than the black fairing panels, I was spraying a gloss black then adding lacquer, would I get a better black with a satin or matt base coat with lacquer ? 
Lots of places haven't got bike paint codes on their computer, a nice plain non metallic car colour I could use instead it's a jet black.


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

I've been recommended BMW jet black as a good basecoat for a black, any other nice solid jet blacks ?


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

bmw diamond black was a black black if you know what i mean..


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Both Bmw 'Jet Black' & 'Diamond Black' aren't true flat blacks .... both have pearl or xcrylic (spelling?) tints in them that will give a sight sparkle.

One BMW black that hasn't got any pearl/xcrylic/silver tints in it is 'Black' (code 086)


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Loads of times I've read on here base coat then clear straight over, on lots of motorcycle sites say solid colours flat basecoat, I am doing it with rattle cans and they even say let basecoat dry, flat and then clear. 
I have been recommended hycote double acrylic and I'm using 2k proxl clear.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

True flat colours can take a light sand - but it depends what the paint is like. Some paints are soft and will clog the sanding paper causing more damage than you're trying to rectify.
Most painters won't touch the paint (direct gloss aside) unless it's absolutely required.


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Does sanding affect the colour at all ?? Or just smooth out surface ? 
Sorry if it's a daft question spent a lot of time on prep don't want to **** it up!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Again I would say - unless there is a obvious flaw, dirt inclusion or peel in the paint then I'd leave well alone.
If it's just fine texture in the paint then it's amazing what a good couple of coats of lacquer can hide 

If it's acrylic paint I wouldn't think it's water-proof - so I shouldn't think you could use wet wet'n'dry for fear of 'washing' the paint and leaving water marks.
And as I remarked earlier acrylic paints are often 'rubbery' so dry sanding it may clog the paper and cause more damage than your trying to correct.

Get past the above complications and in answer to your question - sanding shouldn't change the colour if it's a true flat black with no pearl/xcyrlic/silver - but to be sure you may want to give it another fine blow-over.


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks squiggs, I think I'll go straight over with clear I'm doing a couple of test pieces to see what matches best as I'm not sure what the Yamaha black has in it.
good thing with black is I can use what I don't use on bodywork on brackets etc


----------

